# very nice lease deer



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

no one will say who shot him :headknock only a few saw him this buck was game camd on our side of the lease but shot across a road , when i saw him my geuss was +/- 180 b&c


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

i saw this deer in the helicopter near the main road , we had a lot of gas well's going in around that area , my guess is he relocated next door ? hard not to see those G-2's


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

Doesn't matter what he scores that is a nice deer.


----------



## Fin "N" Tonic (Aug 27, 2008)

WOW! That is a beautiful deer! Congrats to who ever was lucky enough to get him.


----------



## crashboatbasin (May 21, 2009)

i dont know about 180!!! but nice deer


----------



## uncle dave (Jul 27, 2008)

Was this deer taken in Mcmullen cty?


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

*no Webb Co*



uncle dave said:


> Was this deer taken in Mcmullen cty?


 webb co / dimmit co ranch


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

*no webb co*



uncle dave said:


> Was this deer taken in Mcmullen cty?


no webb co


----------



## bad bob (Oct 27, 2005)

Picture is from Los Cazadores. Says the deer was killed on the Altito ranch in LaSalle and scored 179 3/8.


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

*i looked at los cazadores*



bad bob said:


> Picture is from Los Cazadores. Says the deer was killed on the Altito ranch in LaSalle and scored 179 3/8.


 sorry i couldn't find it on the web , but do have trail cam pic's & helo pic's of the deer , the ranch has a no contest rule , " due to contract fights were someone want to pay more $$$ " probly listed as wrong ranch my guess


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

pilar said:


> sorry i couldn't find it on the web , but do have trail cam pic's & helo pic's of the deer , the ranch has a no contest rule , " due to contract fights were someone want to pay more $$$ " probly listed as wrong ranch my guess


Would love to see your pix.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

No doubt me too Danny.

TH


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

uncle dave said:


> Was this deer taken in Mcmullen cty?


It knocked me back when you said McMullen County, I can almost guess the area in McMullen you hunt, split G2's were very common 10-15 years ago in the San Miguel/Franklin Ranch Rd. area. I have a heavy 12 that is on my wall, 156 B&C, green to you sir. rs


----------



## Dilley Monster (Feb 8, 2009)

Still waiting to hear the story or see your pictures of the Buck. The Sara Lee Altito Ranch is a long way from the Webb County Border..... 

I'm guessing your talking about the wrong deer, this guy entered in several contest.


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

*here*

haveing a hard time re sizeing phots :question:


----------



## Bobby77479 (May 15, 2009)

I shot this deer on 12/17/2009. He was shot on Sara Lee's Altito in LaSalle county and scored 179 3/8" at los cazadores and 180 6/8" at Muy Grande in freer. He was 6 1/2 yrs. old and we actually had him on video from the year before. At 5 1/2 he was a 150" mainframe 8 with 4" kickers on his G2s. You might want to keep on the lookout for the deer you have on gamecam because I'm betting he is still out there. Good luck.

Curious about one thing though. If you didn't see him on one of the contests, how did you get the picture?


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Congratulations on an outstanding buck.


----------



## willydavenport (Jun 4, 2004)

I shouldn't have expected any less! Congrats Bobby!


----------



## pacontender (Jun 26, 2004)

Awesome buck!


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

Never considered leasing a deer...


----------



## swtmike (Jul 20, 2005)

Bobby, I don't believe you! but nice buck!!!


----------



## chronotrigger (Dec 18, 2008)

*Shoot!*

The proof is online. I really don't understand the purpose of this thread. Is it just so you can whine about someone shooting "your" deer again? You did go about it with a little more tact this time. Why won't you reply to Bobby's question? Enlighten me.


----------

